# Han abierto las puertas del infierno.



## elchicho47 (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## petro6 (27 Jul 2022)

Estas aberraciones hace cincuenta años estarían en un circo o en un psiquiátrico.....hoy pueden ser Ministros.


----------



## angek (27 Jul 2022)

Qué bonito, sí. 

¿Es en Islamabad?


----------



## ussser (27 Jul 2022)

Cerdos expresandose libremente. Que lo disfruten.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Una pregunta: ¿tú eres más del Cowboy's from hell o de Vulgar display of power?


----------



## noseyo (27 Jul 2022)

Estas cosas pasan por qué no se entran con fusiles a matarlos eso está justificado joder son demonios


----------



## Albion (27 Jul 2022)

Luego vendrán los lamentos y el crujido de dientes.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)

Reverend, reverend
Is this some conspiracy?
Crucified for no sins
An image beneath me
Lost within our plans for life
It all seems so unreal
I'm a man cut in half in this world
Left in my misery
Reverend, he turned to me
Without a tear in his eyes
Nothing new for him to see
I didn't ask him why
I will remember
The love our souls had sworn to make
Now I watch the falling rain
All my mind can see now is your
Well, I guess you took my youth
And gave it all away
Like the birth of a new-found joy
This love would end in rage
And when she died I couldn't cry
The pride was in my soul
You left me incomplete
All alone as the memories now unfold
Believe the word
I will unlock my door
And pass the cemetery gates
Sometimes when I'm alone I wonder aloud
If you're watching over me
Some place far abound
I must reverse my life
I can't live in the past
Then set my soul free
Belong to me at last
Through all those complex years
I thought I was alone
I didn't care to look around
And make this world my own
And when she died I should've cried
And spared myself some pain
You left me incomplete
All alone as the memories still remain
The way we were
The chance to save my soul
And my concern is now in vain
Believe the word
I will unlock my door
And pass the cemetery gates
The way we were
The chance to save my soul
And my concern is now in vain
Believe the word
I will unlock my door
And pass the cemetery gates
Gates
Gates


----------



## Avioncito (27 Jul 2022)

Que daría por un finde, un solo fonde, dejarnos hacer purga por la calle.

Desde el anochecer, hast el alba, tú también puedes ser cazado, puedes ir vestido de la manera que quieras para pasar desapercibido.

Que limpia se haría, madre mia.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Jul 2022)

Mira que a mi me suda la polla de lo que cada uno o una haga con su entrepierna y su sexualidad, eso queda dentro del ámbito privado y no nos importa a nadie, pero viendo como estos putos engendros de satanás aprovechan estar de moda en su protección gubernamental giliprogre, empiezo a entender el motivo de que hayan sido reprimidos de forma bestial en el pasado, algo que yo siempre he considerado injusto, pero que ahora, viendo como actúan estos putos subnormales con altísima necesidad de atención y nada de Respeto, me hace dudar. Una pena....


----------



## Sardónica (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Todo un orgullo para su madre.


----------



## Lord Hades (27 Jul 2022)

Y luego PUTIN es el malo...

_(y no, subnormal de mierda, no soy follaruso, pero el enano cabrón tiene más sentido común que todo occidente junto)_


----------



## Volkova (27 Jul 2022)

Son como niños haciendo chistes de caca culo pedo pis. Y se sentirá la maricona mas moderna de su ciudad, eso seguro.


----------



## thanos2 (27 Jul 2022)

Correcto.
En otro tiempo, había psiquiátricos para estas personas.


----------



## Eudoxo (27 Jul 2022)

Qué pena que la madre no le gustara esos performances.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Akira. (27 Jul 2022)

La libertad que tanto pedían ya la tienen.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que daría por un finde, un solo fonde, dejarnos hacer purga por la calle.
> 
> Desde el anochecer, hast el alba, tú también puedes ser cazado, puedes ir vestido de la manera que quieras para pasar desapercibido.
> 
> Que limpia se haría, madre mia.



Los inCel comedoritos seríais los primeros en caer


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jul 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Mira que a mi me suda la polla de lo que cada uno o una haga con su entrepierna y su sexualidad, eso queda dentro del ámbito privado y no nos importa a nadie, pero viendo como estos putos engendros de satanás aprovechan estar de moda en su protección gubernamental giliprogre, empiezo a entender el motivo de que hayan sido reprimidos de forma bestial en el pasado, algo que yo siempre he considerado injusto, pero que ahora, viendo como actúan estos putos subnormales con altísima necesidad de atención y nada de Respeto, me hace dudar. Una pena....



El caudillo y tío Adolf se emocionan con tus palabras.

Tiempos en que hombre era hombre, mujer era mujer... y donde los pervertidos vivían discretamente sin dar a conocer su degeneración a los cuatro vientos porque había un orden, moral e imagen a ser respetadas.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jul 2022)

Hoy lo llaman _eutanasia_.

Lo tienen todo calculado. Los sacrificios a Moloch no pueden parar...


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Jul 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> El caudillo y tío Adolf se emocionan con tus palabras.
> 
> Tiempos en que hombre era hombre, mujer era mujer... y donde los pervertidos vivían discretamente sin dar a conocer su degeneración a los cuatro vientos porque había un orden, moral e imagen a ser respetadas.




Aborrezco cualquier tipo de imposición a los demás, y por lo tanto aborrezco a esos dos dictadores que mencionas, pero es que mucha de esta gentuza está haciendo justo lo mismo que ellos, imponiendo a los demás sus repugnantes y degeneradas formas de vivir, si lo hiciesen en privado y no lo exhibiesen a modo de provocación al resto de personas no estaría diciendo nada de esto, pero si seguimos por ese camino ¿por qué no ir a casa de los padres de ese engendro y cagarnos en su cocina? ¿le gustaría eso al personaje? no creo..... lo dicho... RESPETO JODER!! no todo vale escondido en "pseudo derechos"


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (27 Jul 2022)

Pues se lo debería haber hecho su madre cuando lo llevaba dentro.


----------



## Sawa (27 Jul 2022)

Los satanistas siguen popularizando sus asquerosos gustos, mientras no se comprenda que nos enfrentamos a potestades y demonios no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Manfredo (27 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137033



El mejor de Slayer


----------



## tovarovsky (27 Jul 2022)

El plan es reduciros Goyinos!! estas performances son para desconectar de la maternidad a vuestras jijas que frecuentan esos antros !! hay que reduciros como sea!! por eso vamos a estirar el dia del orgullo maricón TODO el año!! no podeis traer jijos a este planeta sin hacer previamente un estudio de vuestra posición social y verificar si vuestro capricho reproductor tiene la viabilidad que creamos necesaria.


----------



## Cuncas (27 Jul 2022)

Luego lloran cuando los cuelgan de las gruas o los tiran de las azoteas. Si es que lo piden a gritos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (27 Jul 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> El caudillo y tío Adolf se emocionan con tus palabras.
> 
> Tiempos en que hombre era hombre, mujer era mujer... y donde los pervertidos vivían discretamente sin dar a conocer su degeneración a los cuatro vientos porque había un orden, moral e imagen a ser respetadas.



En palabras de Tertuliano,

*«Hay cosas que deben quedar encerradas*
*en las tinieblas y en las cavernas,
para que no infecten la luz del día».*
*Tertuliano, De spectaculis, XVII* ​

*Quinto Septimio Florente Tertuliano* a (c. 160-c. 220) fue un padre de la Iglesia y un prolífico escritor durante la segunda parte del siglo II y primera parte del siglo III. Debido a su trayectoria controvertida por haberse unido al movimiento montanista es, junto con Orígenes, uno de los dos padres de la Iglesia que no fueron canonizados. Nació, vivió y murió en Cartago, en el actual Túnez, y ejerció una gran influencia en la Cristiandad occidental de la época.









Tertuliano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## socrates99 (27 Jul 2022)

Los portales están cerrados.
La mojama se les acerca.


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Jul 2022)

Que horror


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jul 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Aborrezco cualquier tipo de imposición a los demás, y por lo tanto aborrezco a esos dos dictadores que mencionas, pero es que mucha de esta gentuza está haciendo justo lo mismo que ellos, imponiendo a los demás sus repugnantes y degeneradas formas de vivir, si lo hiciesen en privado y no lo exhibiesen a modo de provocación al resto de personas no estaría diciendo nada de esto, pero si seguimos por ese camino ¿por qué no ir a casa de los padres de ese engendro y cagarnos en su cocina? ¿le gustaría eso al personaje? no creo..... lo dicho... RESPETO JODER!! no todo vale escondido en "pseudo derechos"



He traido un paralelismo para contrastar la laxitud moral de hoy con tiempos pasados donde había un orden establecido a ser respetado y una punición al que se columpiaba. Ciñéndome al caso del mariconeismo y bollerismo.

¿Querías _ser_? Podías serlo, pero entre cuatro paredes y sin reivindicar, tener cuotas, trato de favor, corromper menores...


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En palabras de Tertuliano,
> 
> *«Hay cosas que deben quedar encerradas*
> *en las tinieblas y en las cavernas,
> ...



Sabias palabras.

Sin aplicación, porque el mal que milita contra Dios no descansa para corromper usos y costumbres.


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Jul 2022)

Claro que es falso si es un tío


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

Por partes, es falso, pero sigue siendo escandaloso y horrible.


Esta gente solo merece el cadalso eterno


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro que es falso si es un tío



Tienes ático en Madrid, Paquita.


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Jul 2022)

A ver si te crees que se va a acuchillar a si mismo en una discoteca y quedarse tan pancho. En serio? Dios la juventud está atontadisima viven en una realidad paralela... Estoy flipando


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tienes ático en Madrid, Paquita.



De momento una patera cochambrosa de los 60 con 5


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> De momento una patera cochambrosa de los 60 con 5



Ánimo en Alicante


----------



## Popuespe (27 Jul 2022)

Nada, un pobre diablo que tiene que hacer su patética performance en la barra de un barucho cualquiera. No merece un minuto de mi tiempo


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Jul 2022)

San Miguel vela por nosotros.


----------



## GatoAzul (27 Jul 2022)

Otro que intenta esconder la abominación tras lo que gente como Marina Abramović y sus "seguidores" llaman "arte". Ya no debiera de extrañar a nadie. Seguro que en breve sale en la Te-LEVI-Sion

Marina Abramovic with a bloody goats head | The Fellowship of God's Covenant People (fgcp.org)
Marina Abramović | Holding the Goat (2010) | Available for Sale | Artsy


----------



## Rojelio Medio (27 Jul 2022)

Es el progreso!


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Jul 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> He traido un paralelismo para contrastar la laxitud moral de hoy con tiempos pasados donde había un orden establecido a ser respetado y una punición al que se columpiaba. Ciñéndome al caso del mariconeismo y bollerismo.
> 
> ¿Querías _ser_? Podías serlo, pero entre cuatro paredes y sin reivindicar, tener cuotas, trato de favor, corromper menores...



Existe un punto medio para todo amigo.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (27 Jul 2022)

El mad max es mas necesario que nunca. Para que todos esos enfermos mentales, depravados, inutiles e improductivos desaparezcan. Si tuviera yo uno de esos maletines nucleares no pararia a pensarmelo ni un segundo


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (27 Jul 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> *Mira que a mi me suda la polla de lo que cada uno o una haga con su entrepierna y su sexualidad, eso queda dentro del ámbito privado y no nos importa a nadie, pero* viendo como estos putos engendros de satanás aprovechan estar de moda en su protección gubernamental giliprogre, empiezo a entender el motivo de que hayan sido reprimidos de forma bestial en el pasado, algo que yo siempre he considerado injusto, pero que ahora, viendo como actúan estos putos subnormales con altísima necesidad de atención y nada de Respeto, me hace dudar. Una pena....



Otro mangina de mierda. Que asco que dais. Es por culpa de vuestra pasividad que estamos como estamos.


----------



## CommiePig (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



lunatico tarado haciendo ""performances"" de saco de excremento humanoide

despojo inservible


----------



## Falcatón (27 Jul 2022)

La caída del imperio romano II. Ocidente va a ser invadido y conquistado por musulmanes ya que al menos ellos tienen cierta moral, antidemocrática, misógina y tal pero por lo menos son reglas.

Por supuesto las muertes y la infertilidad causadas por las kakunas tendrán su papel relevante aunque el protagonismo es tanto progresismo ateo y anárquico, igualmente y de forma curiosa el feminismo, que se está cavando su propia tumba.


----------



## Falcatón (27 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que daría por un finde, un solo fonde, dejarnos hacer purga por la calle.
> 
> Desde el anochecer, hast el alba, tú también puedes ser cazado, puedes ir vestido de la manera que quieras para pasar desapercibido.
> 
> Que limpia se haría, madre mia.



No porque esos seres se quedarían en sus casas o enculándose en sus garitos con las puertas cerradas a cal y canto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Eso de arriba es mas viejo que el hilo negro. 40 años de reprogramación Tavistock para mas señas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Jul 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Otro mangina de mierda. Que asco que dais. Es por culpa de vuestra pasividad que estamos como estamos.



Mangina será tu puta madre, habrá que ver lo que haces tú, subnormal.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (27 Jul 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> No porque esos seres se quedarían en sus casas o enculándose en sus garitos con las puertas cerradas a cal y canto.



Una puerta paco de colmena es poca defensa ante la ira acumulada de muchos.


----------



## thefuckingfury (27 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿tú eres más del Cowboy's from hell o de Vulgar display of power?



Fucking hostile!!!!!


----------



## Rocker (27 Jul 2022)

Gente que no está bien de la cabeza. Está claro que esto ya no va de si estás a favor de abortar o no, dudo mucho que la mayoría de mujeres que deciden abortar por razones económicas se les ocurriera hacer teatro de ello.

Pobres padres por haber parido semejante loco, si lo hubieran metido a tiempo en un psiquiárico a lo mejor ahora no estaría dando vergüenza ajena en ningún sitio.


----------



## NormanMan (27 Jul 2022)

no he podido seguir viendo, que asco, están enfermos.


----------



## vacutator (27 Jul 2022)

Y como de costumbre, Twitter censurando otros contenidos pero estas burradas con alegorías a los asesinatos se permiten.


----------



## Kbkubito (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Joder que puto asco de aquelarre de dementes.


----------



## Nagare1999 (27 Jul 2022)

Pues yo creo q esto más bien perjudica la postura proabortista, les sale el tiro por la culata


----------



## Kbkubito (27 Jul 2022)

Estas muy equivocado con eso de que la mujer es relegada a segundo plano,nada mas alejado de la realidad. La mujer en el Islam es el centro de la familia.


----------



## Petruska (27 Jul 2022)

Sinceramente, esta gentuza es asquerosa.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jul 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Existe un punto medio para todo amigo.



Cuando se junta falta de un patrón moral de un lado con padefismo del otro se llega a la degradación que sufrimos hoy. Ah: y lo llaman _democracia_. Algunos van más lejos: dicen que es _progreso_.


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Jul 2022)

Pues si flipais con el imbécil este si fueseis capaces de ver las larvas astrales alucinaríais con la que el mierdas lleva pegada.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (27 Jul 2022)

Y pensar que el comportamiento censurable sería llamarla guapa.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> lunatico tarado haciendo ""performances"" de saco de excremento humanoide
> 
> despojo inservible



lo hace porque NO ES UNA MUJER si no un MARICON, y como hombre no podrá imaginar nunca como es ser madre.

Me parece respetable que una mujer aborte en un momento dado, pero de ahi a hacer un marketing repugnante repetitivo, de muy mal gusto y manifestaciones me parece vomitivo.

No creo que algo tan poco agradable como abortar sea motivo de juergas, jolgorios y otras absurdas algarabias. Todo ese pro-abortismo caricaturesco, vomitivo y grotesco viene curiosamente siempre de la mano del colectivo LGTBI+ y sus amos judeopedomasones estadounidenses.


----------



## amigos895 (27 Jul 2022)

¿Trabajará para lopais o elinmundo?


----------



## fredesvindo (27 Jul 2022)

O nos reseteamos o el mundo se va a la mierda


----------



## fredesvindo (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> lo hace porque NO ES UNA MUJER si no un MARICON, y como hombre no podrá imaginar nunca como es ser madre.
> 
> Me parece respetable que una mujer aborte en un momento dado, pero de ahi a hacer un marketing repugnante repetitivo, de muy mal gusto y manifestaciones me parece vomitivo.
> 
> No creo que algo tan poco agradable como abortar sea motivo de juergas, jolgorios y otras absurdas algarabias. Todo ese pro-abortismo caricaturesco y vomitivo viene siempre de la mano del colectivo LGTBI+ y sus amos judeomasones estado unidenses.



Un MARICÓN HARTO DE VINO


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

vacutator dijo:


> Y como de costumbre, Twitter censurando otros contenidos pero estas burradas con alegorías a los asesinatos se permiten.



REPORTESE


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Jul 2022)

*Querian anarquia y basura...





*


----------



## kdjdw (27 Jul 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Y luego PUTIN es el malo...
> 
> _(y no, subnormal de mierda, no soy follaruso, pero el enano cabrón tiene más sentido común que todo occidente junto)_



¿Y qué COJONES tendrá que ver que Rusia quiera anexionarse Ucrania con la degeneración de Occidente creada precisamente por la subversión marxista financiada por ellos??

Psicópatas anormales el WOKE es marxismo subversivo destrozador metido en la sociedad por Moscú desde hace 70 años vía COMUNISTAS y socialistas.

IMBÉCIL.


----------



## pepetemete (27 Jul 2022)

Todo para llamar la atención


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Jul 2022)

Ok, suficiente internete por hoy.


----------



## El_Dioni (27 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137031


----------



## Avioncito (27 Jul 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> No porque esos seres se quedarían en sus casas o enculándose en sus garitos con las puertas cerradas a cal y canto.



Ya se les sacaría de dentro, te lo aseguro


----------



## LMLights (27 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que limpia se haría, madre mia.



¿Y para que están las vacunas?


----------



## elchicho47 (27 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Correcto.
> En otro tiempo, había psiquiátricos para estas personas.



No son personas, son parásitos en forma humana


----------



## Avioncito (27 Jul 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Y para que están las vacunas?



Mejor hacer nosotros mismos la limpia


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Jul 2022)

En mi mundo esa gente ardería.

Venid a mi mundo. Aceptad la tradición y todo se andará.


----------



## Miss Andorra (27 Jul 2022)

Ninatos attention whore cuyos padres nunca les hicieron ni puto caso y ahora necesitan provocar para llamar la atencion con el proposito de que alguien les pegue la hostia de sus vidas para conocer los limites que no les ensenaron sus viejos.


----------



## CocoVin (27 Jul 2022)

Necesitamos a 5 millones de mohamed para poner orden a traves del caos.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (27 Jul 2022)

Mucha performance y muchas risas, pero al final sigue siendo XY.

Es como cuando uno se imagina que es invisible, pura ensoñacion.


----------



## Beholder (27 Jul 2022)

Llegará el día en que no deberemos mirar atrás. 

Está escrito.


----------



## rulifu (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



"Deja a los chavalotes, Pablo. Déjalos que caminen como ellos camelen; si los chavales camelan pegándole un poco a la lejía, o camelan pegándole a la mandanga, ¡Pues déjalos!".


----------



## CommiePig (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> lo hace porque NO ES UNA MUJER si no un MARICON, y como hombre no podrá imaginar nunca como es ser madre.
> 
> Me parece respetable que una mujer aborte en un momento dado, pero de ahi a hacer un marketing repugnante repetitivo, de muy mal gusto y manifestaciones me parece vomitivo.
> 
> No creo que algo tan poco agradable como abortar sea motivo de juergas, jolgorios y otras absurdas algarabias. Todo ese pro-abortismo caricaturesco, vomitivo y grotesco viene curiosamente siempre de la mano del colectivo LGTBI+ y sus amos judeopedomasones estadounidenses.



llevan décadas de total impunidad, de tara superlativa, y subvencionada por los infames poderes de multimillonarios tipo soros







como este grotesco espectáculo cristianofobo, ..y siempre, contra los mismos


todavía estoy esperando una ""performance"" de mahoma..................................


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> llevan décadas de total impunidad, de tara superlativa, y subvencionada por los infames poderes de multimillonarios tipo soros
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137191
> 
> ...



Desde que entramos en la OTAN


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Jul 2022)

ESTO CON STALIN NO PASABA.


----------



## Setapéfranses (27 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que daría por un finde, un solo fonde, dejarnos hacer purga por la calle.
> 
> Desde el anochecer, hast el alba, tú también puedes ser cazado, puedes ir vestido de la manera que quieras para pasar desapercibido.
> 
> Que limpia se haría, madre mia.



*The Purge (2013) - IMDb*
https://www.imdb.com › title


Traduire cette page
A wealthy family is held hostage for harboring the target of a murderous syndicate *during the Purge, a 12-hour period in which any and all crime is legal.*


----------



## CommiePig (27 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ESTO CON STALIN NO PASABA.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137192



no, era todo maraBiyosísisisisisisisimo


----------



## S. Moguilevich (27 Jul 2022)

Los maricas tienen el alma preñada de bixo. Están poseidos por Pazuzu. Entidades demoníacas operan a través de los maricas. Jesus lo dijo tenía razón y lo tomamos por loco. Es hora de que la confederación intergalactica actúe


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Jul 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> no, era todo maraBiyosísisisisisisisimo



Si, la verdad es que sí


----------



## CommiePig (27 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que sí



mantente socialkomunista..








tovarich


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Jul 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> mantente socialkomunista..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quién es ese señor?


----------



## FeiJiao (27 Jul 2022)

Veamos el lado positivo: su estirpe se extinguira junto con el.


----------



## Avioncito (27 Jul 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> *The Purge (2013) - IMDb*
> https://www.imdb.com › title
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superloki (27 Jul 2022)

Supongo que ese "espectáculo" lo haría en un local muy específico donde estaba seguro que no le romperían una botella en la cabeza. Cualquier persona, independientemente de si está a favor o en contra del aborto, lo vería como una aberración. El problema es que esta minoría de enfermos mentales está siendo protegida y subvencionada en todo el mundo, y hablamos de cientos de miles de personas (una "minoría" importante). Lo han metido en las instituciones y la gente ha tragado sin reaccionar. Un ejemplo de esto es lo que pasó con el maricón locaza en un acto del Ministerio de Igualdad pagado con nuestro dinero...


----------



## Lechuga verde (27 Jul 2022)

Eso lo hace en mi pueblo y no sale con vida, la mala hierba se saca de raíz cojones


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Jul 2022)

Antes, en la SANTA URSS :


----------



## urano (27 Jul 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Y luego PUTIN es el malo...
> 
> _(y no, subnormal de mierda, no soy follaruso, pero el enano cabrón tiene más sentido común que todo occidente junto)_




Nazi hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Debunker (27 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Estas aberraciones hace cincuenta años estarían en un circo o en un psiquiátrico.....hoy pueden ser Ministros.



Ni en un circo ni en psiquiátrico, imposible que existiera y si por alguna casualidad existiera algo así, el protagonista sería ejecutado de inmediato por la misma población , esto ya no tiene nombre y hace unos días vi por estos foros un grupo de mujeres jóvenes y una de ellas pedía histericamente matar a todos los bebés nacidos o no e incluso comerlos, no hay dudas de que el infierno existe, eso es el infierno , la verdad creo que ni a Satanás se le ocurriría semejante aberración, no tiene nombre, es inaudito , no tengo palabras


----------



## mxmanu (27 Jul 2022)

Pues ya ssbemos porque antes todos estos anormales estaban, en el mejor de los casos, encerrados


----------



## B. Golani (27 Jul 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Luego vendrán los lamentos y el crujido de dientes.



cuando ?


----------



## cabronias (27 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Reverend, reverend
> Is this some conspiracy?
> Crucified for no sins
> An image beneath me
> ...



Vuelven a la carretera. A ver qué tal va la cosa.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Viendo esto, entiendes la II GM.


----------



## rustiko (27 Jul 2022)

Qué asco, luego la gente se pregunta por que existia la Inquisición.
No era para perseguir a viejas que hacían pócimas y vivian con sus gatos, como las feministas creen, sino para prenderles fuego (si no se arrepentian) a subnormales satánicos como el del vídeo.


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137031



¿qué hace Connor en la esquina inferior derecha?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (27 Jul 2022)

No sé, me parece que hay videos por ahí mucho más "delicados"


----------



## guanoincoming (27 Jul 2022)

Veis, si Hitler no lo hacía mal.


----------



## Escachador (27 Jul 2022)

Ya vereis que risa cuando a unos que yo me se les de por aplicar sus costumbres.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Jul 2022)

Globalistas satanistas de mierda.


----------



## Donald-Trump (27 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Estas aberraciones hace cincuenta años estarían en un circo o en un psiquiátrico.....hoy pueden ser Ministros.



En la puta cárcel.


----------



## Donald-Trump (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Esto es la agenda globalista asesina pervertida.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (27 Jul 2022)

Se pueden cerrar con una escopeta


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Jul 2022)

He veído vidéos de nacr0s más viewer friendly que eso. Xdddd


----------



## Kluster (27 Jul 2022)

Yo estoy a favor de la libertad de expresión. Estoy a favor de que ese hombre pueda hacer esa performance con total libertad.

Pero también estoy a favor de que a mí me dejen llamarlo maricón y enfermo. El problema es que esto último no está permitido.

El mundo en el que vivimos es una dictadura donde la libertad de expresión sólo se permite a los más degenerados (los que siguen al pie de la letra toda la propaganda eugenésica de occidente).


----------



## djvan (27 Jul 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Estas cosas pasan por qué no se entran con fusiles a matarlos eso está justificado joder son demonios



Que son seguidores de satan creo que es indiscutible


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Don Benmaz (27 Jul 2022)

Le veo futuro en el ministerio de igualdad, desde aquí quiero pedir su fichaje a Irene Montero.


----------



## LostSouls (27 Jul 2022)

Eso sí que es estar preñado por pazuzu, la madre que lo parió qué ascazo de performans, acabarán todos en el pvto infierno como buenos siervos del mal que son.


----------



## patroclus (27 Jul 2022)

A la mayoría de los tios nos dan asco esos degenerados, pero las mujeres dirán "uy que cosas hace, es diferente, pero es muy libre de hacer lo que quiera y expresarlo, esta en su derecho y debemos apoyarle."


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 Jul 2022)

pensabais que lo de sodoma y gomorra era mentira , esperar 15 añitos mas , cuando se legalicen la pedofilia y demas


----------



## lostsoul242 (27 Jul 2022)

Esto haria vomitar hasta al Marilyn Manson de los 90s .

Empieza a ser necesaria "LA PURGA"


----------



## Lian (27 Jul 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Mira que a mi me suda la polla de lo que cada uno o una haga con su entrepierna y su sexualidad, eso queda dentro del ámbito privado y no nos importa a nadie, pero viendo como estos putos engendros de satanás aprovechan estar de moda en su protección gubernamental giliprogre, empiezo a entender el motivo de que hayan sido reprimidos de forma bestial en el pasado, algo que yo siempre he considerado injusto, pero que ahora, viendo como actúan estos putos subnormales con altísima necesidad de atención y nada de Respeto, me hace dudar. Una pena....



Cuando no se ponen límites es lo que pasa.


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Jul 2022)

¿Dónde están los yihadistas cuando se les necesita?


----------



## daesrd (27 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Estos son los herederos del almodovar y el otro que se quedó tonto, que tenía un nombre americano, no recuerdo el nombre, ése que después se volvió catolico empedernido..


----------



## Turbocata (27 Jul 2022)

Lo hace delante de mi y le rompo el cubata en la cabeza.


----------



## daesrd (27 Jul 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de la libertad de expresión. Estoy a favor de que ese hombre pueda hacer esa performance con total libertad.
> 
> Pero también estoy a favor de que a mí me dejen llamarlo maricón y enfermo. El problema es que esto último no está permitido.
> 
> El mundo en el que vivimos es una dictadura donde la libertad de expresión sólo se permite a los más degenerados (los que siguen al pie de la letra toda la propaganda eugenésica de occidente).



Pero resulta que éso no es por culpa de la dejadez o incompetencia de los que gobiernan. Al contrario, es su agenda.


----------



## 21creciente (28 Jul 2022)

esto es lo que pasa con el libertinaje y la permisividad


----------



## murti-bing (28 Jul 2022)

Pone bastante de mala leche… pero ya pagarán aquí o cuando palmen el haber dispersado esas ideas de mierda.
De hecho el estar así de tarado ya es quizá un pago suficiente.


----------



## la mano negra (28 Jul 2022)

Pecado contra Natura . La pena para ese crimen en el pasado era la horca. Pero hemos "avanzado".


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿tú eres más del Cowboy's from hell o de Vulgar display of power?


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Jul 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> pensabais que lo de sodoma y gomorra era mentira , esperar 15 añitos mas , cuando se legalicen la pedofilia y demas



Para eso ya estará la morisma rebanando y lapidando.


----------



## skan (28 Jul 2022)

Es lo que le gusta a Potemos, asesinar bebés


----------



## ashe (28 Jul 2022)

Eso en la verdadera democracia... para los defensores de ese mundillo me refiero


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (28 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Es lo que le gusta a Potemos, asesinar bebés



Bebés macho


----------



## Matafachas (28 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Hay BURBUJARRAS y SUBNORMALES A PIE DE CALLE que todavia piensan que HEZTADOS HUNDIDOS es el faro de la LIBERTAD y la DEMOCRACIA y son un EJEMPLO A SEGUIR.

Entre el comeculos sidoso, esta gentuza subnormal, la invasion sarracena y los talibanes cristianos se esta quedando un Occidente cojonudo.

Habra problemas...id afilando cuchillos.


----------



## Cachopo (28 Jul 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Y luego PUTIN es el malo...
> 
> _(y no, subnormal de mierda, no soy follaruso, pero el enano cabrón tiene más sentido común que todo occidente junto)_



Si putin también es malo, que pareceis crios de 5 años dividiendo todo en dos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Jul 2022)

Yo es que ya he perdido el respeto a estos personajes


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Jul 2022)

*Slayer- War ensemble*


----------



## Avidiuscasio (28 Jul 2022)

No se para que tanto debate inmundo, en este mismo foro hay gente que defiende estas mierdas y este sistema, son basura infecta.

Este mismo foro es participe de ese modelo, y no estaría disponible si propusiera un verdadero cambio.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (28 Jul 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Eso en la verdadera democracia... para los defensores de ese mundillo me refiero




Pero si acá en el foro tenes toneladas de gente que defienden ese modelo de perversión por 30 monedas de plata.

Pero tranquilos, ellos también desaparecerán de la Faz de la tierra.


----------



## ShellShock (28 Jul 2022)

Ya empiezo a sospechar que están forzando la situación para que los hombres decentes que quedamos decidamos abrir las puertas al islamismo radical. Es que lo comparas con esta mierda y es hasta una bendición. El mundo se está convirtiendo en algo monstruoso.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Jul 2022)

Cosas de judíos


----------



## aron01 (28 Jul 2022)

Como las mariconas suelen ser bastante desorientadas, les interesa llamar la atención y más aquellos que financian los chiringuitos de genaro. Tiene pinta que para el saco de mierda, depravación y auto-destrucción que es el LGTBIZPQ+KLAN, está perdiendo fama y pasta. Aunque los gobiernos más retrasados y tarados, por ejemplo España, están aprovechándose de ellos sólo por los votos y para que la gente se vuelva más inestable, maricona e improductiva, se ve que les están volviendo a marginar poco a poco y volviendo a la campaña del coño de la mujer vale más. Por eso hasta esta gente, bueno animales incivilizados, les jode y atacan a las mujeres tanto como para humillar su función natural que es la reproducción (cosa que ellos no pueden hacer).


----------



## Jose (28 Jul 2022)

Gente infantilizada que su transgresora vida solo da para hacer gilipolleces y llamar la atención.


----------



## angek (28 Jul 2022)

Manfredo dijo:


> El mejor de Slayer



De la canción homónima:


> An unforeseen future nestled somewhere in time.
> Unsuspecting victims no warnings, no signs.
> Judgment day the second coming arrives.
> Before you see the light you must die.
> ...



Luego los tachan de satánicos, cuando más bien son apocalípticos.


----------



## Chocochomocho (28 Jul 2022)

Las han abierto y nos ha llegado lo peor, como de costumbre.


----------



## trichetin (28 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Correcto.
> En otro tiempo, había psiquiátricos para estas personas.



Se suele asociar a 'despatologizar' a los enfermos mentales con el siglo XX, mao del 68 y estas cosas.

Pocos recuerdan que unad e las primeras cosa que hicieron los parisinos en 1789 fue 'liberar' a los locos de los manicomios.


----------



## ENRABATOR (28 Jul 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Se suele asociar a 'despatologizar' a los enfermos mentales con el siglo XX, mao del 68 y estas cosas.
> 
> Pocos recuerdan que unad e las primeras cosa que hicieron los parisinos en 1789 fue 'liberar' a los locos de los manicomios.



Exacto, los masones


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (28 Jul 2022)

Si, las democracias liberales occidentales han abierto las puertas del infierno y han mutado a los rojos Paco mierda en progres abrazamierdas a cambio de una subvencion.

Se han cargado todo, la gente ni se reproduce, cultura de mierda, igualdad a costa de todo, guerra de sexos.

Para esto era mejor quedarse en el absolutismo.


----------

